
Standing Desks Are Mostly Bullshit - wyclif
http://gizmodo.com/standing-desks-are-mostly-bullshit-1736571972
======
nosideeffects
I wasn't aware that avoiding death was the main impetus for a standing desk. I
thought staying mostly awake for the entire work day was a primary motivator.

~~~
wyclif
Keep in mind that this is a Gawker-produced article ;-)

